# I have a 1988 allengro tiffany



## Tito vasquez (Apr 20, 2018)

I just got last week What's the problems. They have with them


----------



## Tito vasquez (Apr 20, 2018)

I put new bettries all 3 and before it would start but after 1 minute it would turn off so did some checking the fueses they were all good I know it has a a.c./dc mixture well nothing is turning on radio lights inside so I turn the switch board on off and now it starts and stays on but how will I get any thing to work it it will cut off motor help


----------



## Bigbillsd (May 28, 2018)

Did you mean Tiffin Allegro?    Also look at the tiffinrvnetwork and irv2 for posting specific questions about Tiffin Motorhomes.  

Tiffin also has a support line.  256-356-0261   Good Luck.    Also you should setup a signature on the sites with your exact motorhome information.  Look at other folks signatures for examples.   That way anyone seeing your questions with know the exact model you are referring to.  

-Bill


----------

